# Instrumentation Tech needs refreshing



## Judcargilec (Sep 30, 2018)

I have not touched an instrument in over 7 years and am testing for a position. What is the sequence to manipulate a 3 way manifold on a DP xmitter for doing a 5 point check?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Please fill in your profile on a laptop or desktop including your location. Otherwise, no one will take you seriously.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What? Are you kidding?
jk Here ya go.


https://www.coulton.com/beginners_guide_to_differential_pressure_transmitters.html


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Isolate , equalise ,vent low side to atmosphere ,close equalizer , attach pressure calibrator to high side ....go for it!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The thread is closed OP. Your account is not. If you want to continue, please fill out your profile. Thanks


----------

